# my gym just got all new equipment



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my gym has re opened this week and has got all new equipment and weights, and all new machines.

they have bought 2 of these










and its a brilliant machine you can do every thing on it, if you had one of these at home you wouldnt need anything else. its much better than a smith machine as it doesnt just go up and down. has anyone else tried one before, and what did you think?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

what make was the old machines they got rid off, any idea?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks weird, i bet that gets broken the second some one tries to go heavy on it.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i played with one in Evolution, didn't really like it tbh. There's more movement, but it still feels really viscous. I'd much prefer sticking to using regular freeweights.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see they are spending a bit of money bat least.

How long where they closed for?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> Looks weird, i bet that gets broken the second some one tries to go heavy on it.[/quotedont like the way its free standing, id prefer it bolted down


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

we have one of those at my gym, i dont rate it that much the only thing i use it for is chins, you are better sticking to free weights to be honest it seems pull on you when doing squats.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

its just a fancy power rack in disguise lol


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

they were closed for a week, i have only tried it with seated shoulder press and if you use the racks doesnt feel that good but if you use the safety bars its alot better.

apparently they are very strong and take alot of weight.

not sure what make all the old stuff was but it was very very old, and the dumbells were just like bits of metal welded together with no weight marked on.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

oh yes and all the new machines are the same make star track, they got it all imported from america.


----------

